# Just a little gear porn



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

I know it's nothing compared to a lot of u guys but here's my little stash


----------



## rfagazzi (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm actually eyeballing the yellow bear with the heart cheeck.


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 24, 2012)

Top view


----------



## blergs. (Nov 24, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> View attachment 48186
> 
> Top view



haha i got a couple of those myself! :-d


----------



## oliolz (Nov 24, 2012)

was gonna neg outta jealousy, but had to give reps 4 tren


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> View attachment 48186
> 
> Top view


 very nice


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 24, 2012)

Starting to stock up...last year had some mishaps, lost some packs so this year I decided to get all I can while I can


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

I feel ya bro  customs is a bitch sometimes. Last year I had just popped the top off some tren ace and dropped it. I don't think I've ever cussed so much in my life. Because I wasn't prepared I had to cut my tren down to 6 weeks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

about $2,500 in gear there


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol. I can't wait to run the ap gear. Ill be starting Sunday. 
Itll look like this
1-12 test at 750
1-10 deca at 400
1-10 tren at 400
1-4 dbol at 30ed
8-12 methyl dht at 40ed
curious if anyone else has ran deca and tren at the same time at moderate doses. Sd I know u think outside the box on your cycles. What ya think bro?


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sounds a little crazy


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

According to bro science? I don't see a problem with it as long as the doses aren't ridiculously high and I can keep the sides down.


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 24, 2012)

I dunno what methyl dht is but I've run tren at 700 and npp at 700 separately with no issues. I highly doubt combining moderate doses of each with have a synergistic effect that will be very negative if you're ok with a higher dose if a 19 nor by itself. 

Ill be doing 400npp with 400+ tren in feb with test and an oral. Just have an AI and some caber or whatever u like on hand


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

I've only ran the methyl dht once before and not for very long but it hardened me up pretty good and has decent strength gains from it. I've ran tren at 100 Ed and besides the usual night sweats and lack of sleep it went pretty well. Also ran npp at around 750 a week and it was fine as long as I could keep my prolactin down. Ill be logging this cycle so keep an eye out bro


----------



## jadean (Nov 24, 2012)

Cycle looks good brother I'm going to be combing deca and tren very soon as well. Should be fun.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Lol. I can't wait to run the ap gear. Ill be starting Sunday.
> Itll look like this
> 1-12 test at 750
> 1-10 deca at 400
> ...




it's fine to run both, but it makes me feel shitty (rapid heart beat + cardio going to shit).. i run it anyways 


im probably gunna stick with high tren/drol with a trt dose of test from now on.. get that strong androgen receptor activation from tren + the non-ar mediated anabolism from drol


----------



## dliftdoc (Nov 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> about $2,500 in gear there


if that's 2500 worth then he's getting majorly ripped off lol


----------



## dliftdoc (Nov 24, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Lol. I can't wait to run the ap gear. Ill be starting Sunday.
> Itll look like this
> 1-12 test at 750
> 1-10 deca at 400
> ...


if thats you in the avi, you need alot more diet and less gear. and you will have a tough time recovering from a deca/tren combo.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Lmao. That pic was at 215 single dig body fat. Ill be a solid 225 at the end of this cycle. That's just fine for me. If u don't like it or the gear I'm running gtfo I know wtf I'm doing maybe u should check some of my posts


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

And no one said shit about rcovering. Did u see me mention pct at all? Oh and I can lay my diet out if ud like


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 24, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Lol. I can't wait to run the ap gear. Ill be starting Sunday.
> Itll look like this
> 1-12 test at 750
> 1-10 deca at 400
> ...



I've run Test E/Tren E/Deca together 600/400/400 ew with the dbol kickstart at 50mg/day weeks 1-4. The results were excellent mainly due to diet and dedication.

I like the addition of MDHT at the end of your cycle. 
I've used MDHT at 75mg/ed by itself. Took 30-45 min pre-workout...it was a 7 day routine to get the most from the MDHT. Results were modest but desirable.

I am going to do a Test E/Tren E/Bold Cyp cycle in the near future. Bold Cyp is close to EQ (different ester) and should go well with the Tren and Test.
Maybe I'll add MDHT at the end of that cycle. Still recovering from surgery and will need time back in the gym before beginning any cycle.

I think your dosages look good and you'll probably see great results. As always, protect your liver.

I wish you greatsuccess in achieving your goals.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> it's fine to run both, but it makes me feel shitty (rapid heart beat + cardio going to shit).. i run it anyways
> 
> 
> im probably gunna stick with high tren/drol with a trt dose of test from now on.. get that strong androgen receptor activation from tren + the non-ar mediated anabolism from drol



Does the Tren keep you from puffing up on the drol?
Never done drol with tren.
I've stayed away from drol due to the water retention. I retain less water on dbol.

My first experience with drol was after my first round of chemo. 50mg/day for 8 weeks to boost red cell production.
Hit the gym as much as I could to get the most out of a $1500 prescription...added 600mg/wk test e.
Puffed up like I had PMS.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Just for u sweetheart 
Meal #1
6 Whole Eggs
2 Slices Toast =35grm carbs
1 Cup Oatmeal =52gm carbs
2 Cups 1% Milk =22 gram carbs
Multivitamin/mineral supplement
2 Tablespoons Flax Seed oil


Protein = 51
Carbs = 85
Fat = 35 grams
Total Calories = 1,000






Meal #2
3oz Peanuts
2 Cans Tuna
1 cup Brocc


Protein = 84 grams
Carbs = 15 grams
Fat = 48 grams
Total Calories = 780


Meal #3
8oz Grilled Chicken Breast
1 1/2 Half Cups Brown Rice
1 cup Broc/Spinach


Protein = 50 grams
Carbs = 76 grams
Fat = 6 grams
Total Calories = 540




Meal #4
7oz Sirloin Steak
2 Potatoes ? Sweet
1 cup Broc/Spinach


Protein = 60 grams
Carbs = 26 grams
Fat = 18 grams
Total Calories = 600




#5 (Pre-Workout)
8oz Grilled Chicken Breast
½ Cup Brown Rice
2 Bananas


Protein = 60 grams
Carbs = 90 grams
Fat = 8 grams
Total Calories = 650








Meal #6 (Post Workout Shake)
ON 100% Whey Protein (2 Scoops)
2 Tablespoons Glutamine
Multivitamin/mineral supplement


(Post Workout Meal)
8oz Lean Ground Beef
1 1/2 Cups Brown Rice
2 Cups 1% Milk


Protein = 60 grams
Carbs = 50 grams
Fat = 7 grams
Total Calores = 780

Meal #7
7oz Sirloin Steak
2 Potatoes ? Sweet
1 cup Broc/Spinach


Protein = 60 grams
Carbs = 26 grams
Fat = 18 grams
Total Calories = 600




(Just before bed)
protien shake at close to 500 cals


----------



## dliftdoc (Nov 24, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Just for u sweetheart
> Meal #1
> 6 Whole Eggs
> 2 Slices Toast =35grm carbs
> ...


oh really? is that diet you never manage to eat? ive seen more meat on Good Friday than in that avi lol


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Maybe u need your eyes checked son. I was dieted down for a shoot. Something ud prolly know nothing about. Someone want to move this to ag so he can get the welcoming he deserves?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

lotta food


----------



## dliftdoc (Nov 24, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Maybe u need your eyes checked son. I was dieted down for a shoot. Something ud prolly know nothing about. Someone want to move this to ag so he can get the welcoming he deserves?


oh no, oh my god, not the internet police?????!!!!! haha, if you'd half my success you'd be happy ya mug


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh please post your success ginger. Lmao I'm not here to throw words back and forth. Ya I'm a little light but is rather be lean and ripped then fat and fluffy. Not nowhere near as big as I want but ill get there. My diets on point I get bloods done pre cycle post cycle etc and my training has never been better. If I was a big son of a bitch and a pro I wouldn't be on here asking for opinions on cycles now would I?


----------



## dliftdoc (Nov 24, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Oh please post your success ginger. Lmao I'm not here to throw words back and forth. Ya I'm a little light but is rather be lean and ripped then fat and fluffy. Not nowhere near as big as I want but ill get there. My diets on point I get bloods done pre cycle post cycle etc and *my training has never been better*. If I was a big son of a bitch and a pro I wouldn't be on here asking for opinions on cycles now would I?


jez i dont know about that, horsing all that gear in and you still look anorexic......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

kid aint huge but fact is most women prefer something like that...def not a bear like me or the like


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Lmao okkkkkk bro. Maybe u would like to take a look at some training vids? Jus because I'm leaner then ull ever be doesn't mean u gotta be a little ginger bitch. By all means show me your success


----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm shooting for same bf that's in that pic plus about 15lbs Lbm and ill be happy for a little while. Can never be big enough. I never said I was huge or jacked but I'm happy with where I'm at compared to where I was. If anyone doesn't like it they can blow me. It's my body not theres


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## longworthb (Nov 24, 2012)

Way to hijack ya dick lol. Now gimme that test


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 24, 2012)

Digitalash said:


>



thats hawt


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 25, 2012)

nice asia pharma stock


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 25, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Does the Tren keep you from puffing up on the drol?
> Never done drol with tren.
> I've stayed away from drol due to the water retention. I retain less water on dbol.
> 
> ...



from what ive read, the fatter you are, the puffier drol will make you look.. if you are lean then it will make you look incredible, much like halotestin


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> kid aint huge but fact is most women prefer something like that...*def not a bear like me *or the like






is this what all the fat guys are calling themselves now?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 25, 2012)

probly


have you reached tenthousand mgs a week yet to manage being only slightly stronger than guys that are not on?


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 25, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Way to hijack ya dick lol. Now gimme that test




Is this what you wanted to see?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> kid aint huge but fact is most women prefer something like that...def not a bear like me or the like



Chicks n gay men definately dig that look 

I find front on shots don't give a good representation of overall size. Can't really evaluate thickness, unless you're a monster.


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 25, 2012)

dliftdoc said:


> oh no, oh my god, not the internet police?????!!!!! haha, if you'd half my success you'd be happy ya mug



Negged for talking shit with no pics


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yea where are dliftdocs pics I want to see this great success


----------



## aja44 (Nov 25, 2012)

dliftdoc said:


> if thats you in the avi, you need alot more diet and less gear. and you will have a tough time recovering from a deca/tren combo.



I think dliftdoc is out of his fucking mind with this comment.  Bro, you look fantastic in that pic.  Takes a lot of dedication to your diet to get that midsection and single digit bf so your comment is way off base. 

Now, as far as my boy's response.... there is no fucken way your staying that ripped and eating that much food daily.  Without the macros for the last shake, your taking in 425g P, 368g Carbs, 140g Fat and just under 5500 calories per day.  At 215lbs, that multiplying your body weight times over 25 for a caloric intake which most people run a cut between 10-13, maintenance at 12-14 and a bulk at 15-18.  Either you have the greatest metabolism in the world and for that I am very jealous, or this is just a bit exaggerated.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 25, 2012)

That's what I aim to eat everyday. Not saying it happens but that's what I'm aiming for My maintenance is around 4000 so ya bulking at 5000-5500 is a little high but Im looking for size right now. Injured my shoulder and dropped 20 lbs from not being able to life so being cut isn't important to me right now just shooting for mass. Ill cut if I feel like it later. It's very easy for me to drop body fat.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 25, 2012)

In my avi I was on a deficit and a decent amount of tren plus cardio


----------



## aja44 (Nov 25, 2012)

That's what I was figuring.  You made it sound like your eating that and staying in single digit bf which I cant believe.  I'm just under 260lbs currently sitting at about 14% and those numbers would be dropping BF and weight on someone my size like nobody's business.  

Still think you looked great in your avi and as I said, takes a lot of dedication to your diet to get to single digit bf and have a midsection like that.  Or a lot of crack!!!


----------



## longworthb (Nov 25, 2012)

Lol thanks bro


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Alright guys more gear porn... I'd post Orals but they are all non sponsor


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 25, 2012)

I believe you can post non sponsor gear as long as you don't talk about the source, lab names etc. are fine I believe


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> probly
> 
> 
> have you reached tenthousand mgs a week yet to manage being only slightly stronger than guys that are not on?




ur still mad about that huh?


----------



## HtownN00b (Nov 28, 2012)

Digitalash said:


>


^^ That's the good stuff!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> ur still mad about that huh?


nope
if i was you...i would be

all that help....thousands of mgs...all that help and free time...tons of rest....pro gurus...just barely eked by
sad


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

Got a few of these beauty's in courtesy of a-t


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 14, 2012)

in the first pic looks about half empty did it come that way or you all ready used that much?i have allways wanted to try at out but damn there really really high and its ugl suppose to be good ugl but still priced higher than hg.


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 14, 2012)

Could b a 20ml vial


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

Vials are actually taller then most that's why it looks like it does. All the ones I got were filled indentical. And stay tuned for a contest bro. If u wanna try it out I'm goin to try to get a contest together. Also ill be using it in my cycle so it will be in my log and even if I am a rep ill give an honest review. Shipping was nice and secure and the vials look very professional but so far that's all I can tell ya lol


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

Here it is next to some a-p deca


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 14, 2012)

i will keep a eye out for the contest would love to try some of there stuff.dont know why i just feel like they would have potent stuff.i do research then go with my gut feeling i have not ever goten rip off or even underdosed gear ever from like 10 diff ugl i have used.and never goten anything bad from rc company.so eithier i am lucky or 20 years in the game helps.but they do need to work on geting those prices douwn a little and they would sale a lot lot more.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 14, 2012)

man longworth got top shelf gear.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm loving the ap gear right now. About to pin a mil of the cut mix. Throwing it in in the fourth week of my cycle to up the tren dose I'm already running just for the hell of it


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

And ya I've been lucky too bro. I've never gotten underdosed or bunk gear either. Only thing I got bunk was aromasin


----------



## ls1x (Dec 14, 2012)

My lil stash


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 14, 2012)

Where's that from?


----------



## ls1x (Dec 14, 2012)

Can't give sources Bro. Sry


----------



## AMA Rider (Dec 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> kid aint huge but fact is most women prefer something like that...def not a bear like me or the like



Ya (no homo ) your on point LW. Keep it going man.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol thanks man


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 14, 2012)

ls1x said:


> Can't give sources Bro. Sry




Lol


----------



## 6Damn6Ram6 (Dec 16, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> View attachment 48186
> 
> Top view



I wanna dip my BALLS in it! =O


----------



## Hazardx (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice collections fellas


----------



## ls1x (Jan 3, 2013)

Bump


----------



## ls1x (Jan 3, 2013)

Just a bit more


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 3, 2013)

ls1x said:


> Just a bit moreView attachment 48601



Whats the pink solution?


----------



## ls1x (Jan 3, 2013)

Winstrol


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 3, 2013)

some one say gear porn. this bag goes deeper too.


----------



## ls1x (Jan 3, 2013)

I like


----------



## DOBE (Jan 3, 2013)

I came.


----------



## dliftdoc (Mar 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> kid aint huge but fact is most women prefer something like that...def not a bear like me or the like


yeah, he's def not huge, more like fuckin tiny and weak as fuck lookin lmfao.

the amount of stupid skinny retarded children playing with steroids and acting the internet tough guy is what makes me stay away from these BS forums, they're a fucking joke


----------



## dliftdoc (Mar 1, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I'm shooting for same bf that's in that pic plus about 15lbs Lbm and ill be happy for a little while. Can never be big enough. I never said I was huge or jacked but I'm happy with where I'm at compared to where I was. If anyone doesn't like it they can blow me. It's my body not theres


i'll take that as an admission that you're a fucking anorexic nobody, little boy. come back to me when you're 240 and 11% and deading over 300kgs, faggot


----------



## dliftdoc (Mar 1, 2013)

AMA Rider said:


> Ya (no homo ) your on point LW. Keep it going man.


are all you little bum boys fucking blind???? HE HAS NO MUSCLE MASS, AT ALL!!!!! Fuck me, i looked more jacked when i was 14 and had never touched a weight.


but judging by all the the company adverts in  my inbox, you're all fuckin selling bunk gear and yer man there has def been using it, judging by his 'results' lmao


----------



## Valkyrie (Mar 1, 2013)

Groce


----------



## AMA Rider (Mar 2, 2013)

dliftdoc said:


> are all you little bum boys fucking blind???? HE HAS NO MUSCLE MASS, AT ALL!!!!! Fuck me, i looked more jacked when i was 14 and had never touched a weight.
> 
> 
> but judging by all the the company adverts in  my inbox, you're all fuckin selling bunk gear and yer man there has def been using it, judging by his 'results' lmao



So, whatcha waiting for ? Post a pic of yourself d-lifting 500kg with the rack photoshoped out ? LMFAO


----------



## dliftdoc (Mar 2, 2013)

AMA Rider said:


> So, whatcha waiting for ? Post a pic of yourself d-lifting 500kg with the rack photoshoped out ? LMFAO


 i have better things to do than post pics for little boys with ideas above their station, and if i was deading 500kg's i'd be making money from it 

the captain actually seems a decent bloke, pity he has so many knob ends on this site............


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Thats definitely a lot of food. I like the diet though


----------



## azza's mom (Mar 4, 2013)

dliftdoc said:


> i'll take that as an admission that you're a fucking anorexic nobody, *little boy*. come back to me when you're 240 and 11% and deading over 300kgs, faggot





dliftdoc said:


> are all you *little bum boys fucking blind*???? HE HAS NO MUSCLE MASS, AT ALL!!!!! *Fuck me*, i looked more jacked when i was 14 and had never touched a weight.





dliftdoc said:


> i have better things to do than post pics for *little boys *with ideas above their station, and if i was deading 500kg's i'd be making money from it
> 
> the captain actually seems a decent bloke, pity he has so *many knob ends *on this site............




angry pedo is angry


----------



## larry79 (Mar 15, 2013)

I know where the yellows tops are from 



ls1x said:


> My lil stashView attachment 48382


----------

